# What is this grassy weed?



## Wfrobinette (Feb 3, 2019)

Have these popping out in various places.

Most are easy to pull but have some that won't pull out. Dismiss or Drive xlr8 do nothing to them.


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

@Wfrobinette that's Nutsedge (appears to be "purple" IMO)


----------



## klargo (Sep 27, 2018)

Green kyllinga. I thought it was purple nutsedge at first as well, but if you zoom in you can see the flower.


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

Looks like a type of sedge or kyllina. The treatment is the same. sedgehammer, monument, certainty, katana, revolver, etc.


----------

